# Geisteranrufe im ISDN-Protokoll



## AmiRage (26 Mai 2003)

Hi Forum!

Seit einiger Zeit tauchen bei uns "Geisteranrufe" im ISDN-Protokoll von PowerISDNMonitor auf. Es klingelt nicht, aber PowerISDNMonitor meldet einen eingehenden Anruf (Fax Gruppe 2/3) auf unserer Haupt-MSN.

PowerISDNMonitor läuft hier seit Jahren und bisher ohne irgendwelche "Geisteranrufe". Kann sich jemand dieses Phänomen erklären?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Mai 2003)

@ AmiRage


Aus der analogen Zeit als die Telekom noch die "graue" Post war, kenne ich das Phänomen, dass die Vermittlungsstellen nachts die Leitungen durchgemessen haben.

Ob das heute noch so läuft, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Hoppel (27 Mai 2003)

Hallo,



> Aus der analogen Zeit als die Telekom noch die "graue" Post war, kenne ich das Phänomen, dass die Vermittlungsstellen nachts die Leitungen durchgemessen haben.



Das scheint auch noch heute der Fall zu sein - auch bei ISDN. Ich habe seit 3 Monaten jede Nacht um Punkt 3:37 Uhr einen solchen "Geisteranruf". Meine Nachforschungen bei ARCOR und Telekom wurden tatsähchlich damit beantwortet, daß dies eine (automatische) Leitungsmessung und vollkommen unbedenklich für mich als Kunden seie.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## AmiRage (27 Mai 2003)

Danke für die Antworten. Da bin ich zunächst mal beruhigt.

Allerdings waren es in den letzten 12 Stunden alleine 3 solcher Geisteranrufe. Werde das ganze mal im Auge behalten und gegebenenfalls mal die Telekom nerven.  :lol:


----------

